

Redhat & Canonical: UEFI Secure Boot Impact on Linux - chalst
http://ozlabs.org/docs/uefi-secure-boot-impact-on-linux.pdf

======
pasbesoin
Google Docs Viewer:
[http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http%3A%2F%2Fozlabs.org%2Fd...](http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http%3A%2F%2Fozlabs.org%2Fdocs%2Fuefi-
secure-boot-impact-on-linux.pdf)

